# [Technik] Xonar und X-Fi



## v3rtex (15. November 2008)

[FONT=Arial, sans-serif]*Creative X-Fi und Asus XONAR*[/FONT]​ ​ [FONT=Arial, sans-serif]Ein genauer Einblick
[/FONT]
[FONT=Arial, sans-serif]
[/FONT]​ 

​ ​ [FONT=Arial, sans-serif]In diesem Thread beschreibe ich ausführlich die Unterschiede zwischen Soundkarten der Marke Creative und Asus. [/FONT]​ ​ [FONT=Arial, sans-serif]Grund für dieses Thema ist der ewige Streit hier im Forum um die bessere Karte und die täglichen Threads der User, die eine neue Soundkarte haben wollen, ohne die Forumssuche zu benutzen.[/FONT]​ ​ [FONT=Arial, sans-serif]Das Thema ist unterteilt in zwei große Bereiche, einen für die X-Fi und einen für die Xonar.[/FONT]​ [FONT=Arial, sans-serif]In jedem, gehe ich genau auf die Infos und Eigenschaften der Karten ein.[/FONT]​ [FONT=Arial, sans-serif]Jeder Bereich wiederrum ist folgendermaßen unterteilt:[/FONT]​ ​ 

[FONT=Arial, sans-serif]Beschreibung[/FONT]​
[FONT=Arial, sans-serif]Bauteile / technische Angaben / Aufbau[/FONT]​
[FONT=Arial, sans-serif]Features[/FONT]​
[FONT=Arial, sans-serif]Wissenswertes[/FONT]    ​
 *

*​ [FONT=Arial, sans-serif]*X-Fi:
*
[/FONT]
*1.*
*Beschreibung:*​ [FONT=Arial, sans-serif]Seit Markteinführung der X-Fi Serie, tüftelt Creative weiter an neuen Karten mit dem fast schon legendären Soundchip. [/FONT]    
[FONT=Arial, sans-serif]Damals beim Release waren Creative lediglich mit 4 Varianten der X-Fi    vertreten, um genau zu sagen die sehr beliebte Xtreme Musik, die Fatal1ty FPS, die Elite Pro und die Platinum[/FONT]​[FONT=Arial, sans-serif]Heute wäre für die Aufzählung aktueller Creative X-Fi Karten schon mehrere Zeilen nötig. [/FONT]​[FONT=Arial, sans-serif]Die gesamte Palette der verfügbaren X-Fi Karten lässt keine Wünsche offen, egal ob für Musik, Spiele, Filme oder sonstige Anwendungsmöglichkeiten. 
Es ist also für jeden etwas dabei.[/FONT]​[FONT=Arial, sans-serif]Creative selbst hatte nach der Markteinführung der X-Fi noch einige Zeit mit Treiberunterstützung und Kompatibilitätsproblemen bei Nforce4 Chipsätzen zu kämpfen.


[/FONT]​*[FONT=Arial, sans-serif]2.[/FONT][FONT=Arial, sans-serif]
[/FONT]**[FONT=Arial, sans-serif]Bauteile / technische Angaben / Aufbau

[/FONT]*​[FONT=Arial, sans-serif]Wegen der großen Menge an Sounkarten von Creative, nehme ich die größten  heraus, die sicherlich am meißten Absatz finden. [/FONT]   






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

​[FONT=Arial, sans-serif]



CS4382         - CS4362/82[/FONT]
[FONT=Arial, sans-serif]CS4398         - CS4398 [/FONT]     
[FONT=Arial, sans-serif]WM8775        - WM8775 pdf, WM8775 description, WM8775 datasheets, WM8775 view ::: ALLDATASHEET :::[/FONT]
[FONT=Arial, sans-serif]AK5394A       - AK5394A[/FONT]​[FONT=Arial, sans-serif]Creative fertigt seine Karten auf schwarzem oder blauem PCB, auch in der Bauform unterschieden sich diese. [/FONT] 
[FONT=Arial, sans-serif]Waren die Mini-Jack Buchsen der alten Xtreme Music noch vergoldet, so findet man die aktuellen Karten nur noch mit Buchsen aus 
farbigem Kunstoff wieder (bis auf die Buchsen der Elite PRO). [/FONT] 
[FONT=Arial, sans-serif]Ausserdem besitzt abgesehen von der Fatal1ty Serie keine weitere X-Fi Karte ein EMI Shield, über welchen sich die Meinungen jedoch stark trennen.  [/FONT] 

[FONT=Arial, sans-serif]Der „größte“ Unterschied besteht in Sachen Anschlüsse, Features und Bestückung. [/FONT] 
[FONT=Arial, sans-serif]Während die kleineren Serien inklusive der älteren Xtreme Music lediglich 2MB RAM besitzen, befindet sich auf den größeren Varianten ab der 
Xtreme Music UAA (Universal Audio Architecture)[/FONT] [FONT=Arial, sans-serif]64 MB RAM. 
Dieser Speicher wurde der X-Fi spendiert, um in Spielen Geschwindigkeitsvorteile gegenüber anderen Karten zu erzielen und die CPU zu entlasten. 
Jedoch lassen sich diese Vorteile so gut wie nicht messen.[/FONT]


[FONT=Arial, sans-serif]Die Digital / Analog Wandler (kurz D/A Wandler) der X-Fi Serien entsprechen hauptsächlich dem Typ[/FONT] [FONT=Arial, sans-serif]CS4382 der Firma Cirrus Logic. 
Digital / Analog Konverter benutzt man, um digitale Signale vom PC in analoge Signale für die Audioausgabe (über Cinch- oder Klinkenstecker) umzuwandeln.[/FONT]
[FONT=Arial, sans-serif]Der 4382 macht eine 24bit Umwandlung des Audiosignals, mit einer Samplingfrequenz von bis zu 192 kHz möglich.[/FONT]
[FONT=Arial, sans-serif]Die Elite Pro besitzt den CS4398, der bezüglich des SNR noch ein Tick besser arbeitet.[/FONT]


[FONT=Arial, sans-serif]Im Gegensatz dazu, befinden sich auf den X-Fi PCBs hauptsächlich Analog / Digital Wandler (A/D Wandler) des Typs WM8775 der Firma Wolfson Microelectronics.[/FONT]
[FONT=Arial, sans-serif]Diese A/D Wandler werden verwendet, um analoge Eingangssignale in digitale Computersignale umzuwandeln. 
Dies ist beim Mikrofon- bzw. LineIn-Eingang der Fall.[/FONT]
[FONT=Arial, sans-serif]Der WM8775 ist ebenfalls 24bit fähig, bietet jedoch nur eine Samplingfrequenz von 96 kHz maximal.[/FONT]
[FONT=Arial, sans-serif]Die Elite Pro wiederrum besitzt als A/D Wandler den AK5394A der Firma AKM.


[/FONT]​[FONT=Arial, sans-serif]Die X-Fi Soundchips, oder auch APU genannt, sind zum Großteil Chips der Type EMU20K1.[/FONT]​[FONT=Arial, sans-serif]Der in 130nm hergestellte Chip arbeitet im voreingestellten Modus des X-Fi Treiber, also Game, Entertainment und Creation welcher sich jederzeit ändern lässt. 
Mit ca 10000 Millionen Befehlen pro Sekunde ist er 24 mal schneller als ältere Karten wie der Chip der SB Audigy zum Beispiel. [/FONT] 
[FONT=Arial, sans-serif]Die Taktrate des BGA Chips entspricht 400 Mhz und er enthält laut Creative mehrere Prozessoren für Anwendungen, wie unter Anderem leistungsstarke Mixer, 
viele Möglichkeiten der Signal Ein- und  Ausgabe, einen programmierbaren (digitalen) Signalprozessor und eine Filtereinheit.[/FONT]

[FONT=Arial, sans-serif]Auf der Xtreme Audio dagegen sitzt der „kleinere“ CA0106 bzw. der CA0110 bei der PCIe Variante.[/FONT]
[FONT=Arial, sans-serif]Der, ebenfalls in 130nm hergestellte Chip, unterstützt maximal EAX Version 4, besitzt dieselben Maße des großen Bruders (12cmx12cm) und arbeitet nur im Unterhaltungsmodus.[/FONT]

[FONT=Arial, sans-serif]Das neueste Rennpferd von Creative befindet sich jedoch auf den Fatal1ty Champion und Professional Karten. 
Im EMU20K2 getauften Chip befindet sich das integrierte PCI Express Protokoll der Version 1.1, und ein so genannter RISC Prozessor um Latenzzeiten des PCIe Interfaces    gering zu halten. 
Noch erwähnenswert wäre die maximal mögliche Samplingfrequenz des 20K2, die unglaubliche 384 kHz beträgt. [/FONT] 


[FONT=Arial, sans-serif]Wie man also sehen kann, bestehen bei Audio Prozessoren der X-Fi, und der Wandler gewisse Unterschiede.[/FONT]

[FONT=Arial, sans-serif]Datenblätter der X-Fi Chips:[/FONT] [FONT=Arial, sans-serif]OEM - Chips[/FONT]​​ [FONT=Arial, sans-serif]*3.
*[/FONT][FONT=Arial, sans-serif]*Features:*[/FONT]​ [FONT=Arial, sans-serif]Der Unterschied der oben erwähnten Karten bezüglich DTS Connect und Dolby Digital Live, lässt sich mehr oder weniger in Marketing Gründen von Creative nennen. 
Beide Features lassen sich für kleinere Karten für ein paar Euro von Creative nachkaufen und per Freischaltcode aktivieren.[/FONT]​[FONT=Arial, sans-serif]Für genaue Erklärungen von Dolby- und DTS-Features verweise ich auf Wikipedia, da hier nur der Unterschied zwischen beiden Karten erläutert werden soll und es 
den Rahmen erheblich sprengen würde.[/FONT]​[FONT=Arial, sans-serif]Speziell für Spieler ist EAX ein wichtiges Argument beim Kauf einer Soundkarte. [/FONT]
[FONT=Arial, sans-serif]EAX (Environmental Audio Extensions) ist kurz gesagt eine Soundtechnologie von Creative, die den Klang von diversen Geräuschen aufzeichnet, anhand von 
Umgebungen berechnet, und diese anschließend auf die Lautsprecher ausgibt. [/FONT]
[FONT=Arial, sans-serif]Somit klingen Geräusche in Spielen noch realistischer     [/FONT][FONT=Arial, sans-serif](sofern das Spiel entsprechendes EAX unterstützt).[/FONT]
[FONT=Arial, sans-serif]L[/FONT][FONT=Arial, sans-serif]ediglich die kleinste X-Fi (Xtreme Audio) bietet in der PCI und der PCIe Version kein EAX 5.0 und ist somit eher wenig für Spiele zu gebrauchen.[/FONT]
​[FONT=Arial, sans-serif]Während bei Windows XP EAX noch direkt genutzt werden konnte, muss dieses Feature in Vista einen Umweg über Creative's Tool „Alchemy“ nehemen.[/FONT]
[FONT=Arial, sans-serif]Dadurch dass Microsoft bei Vista grundlegende Änderungen bezüglich DirectX und der Audio Architektur vornahm, flog der so genannte „Hardware Abstraction Layer“ 
raus, ohne den aber kein EAX oder Raumklang möglich ist.  [/FONT]
[FONT=Arial, sans-serif]Das Tool nimmt sozusagen einen Umweg von DirectSound3D über OpenAL.[/FONT]​[FONT=Arial, sans-serif]Manche X-Fi Karten haben zusätzlich eine THX Zertifizierung. Das Ziel dieser Zertifizierung ist eine möglichst gleiche Reproduktion des Klangs, auf verschiedensten 
Soundsystemen und Soundkarten.[/FONT]​[FONT=Arial, sans-serif] THX ? Wikipedia[/FONT]​ 
4.
[FONT=Arial, sans-serif]*Wissenswertes*[/FONT]​[FONT=Arial, sans-serif] Einige kleinere Änderungen schlichen eher heimlich an den Usern vorbei, die Xtreme Music der ersten Stunde hatte zum Beispiel keinen Kühlkörper. 
Nach einigen Monaten tauchte die Xtreme Music mit einem passiven Kühlkörper auf der APU in den Shops auf. [/FONT]​[FONT=Arial, sans-serif]Vor einiger Zeit wurde sie wiederum von der Xtreme Music UAA abgelöst. [/FONT] 

[FONT=Arial, sans-serif]Was sich zur Zeit sehr anbietet sind die PCI Express Versionen der Soundkarten, gerade weil immer mehr Mainboards wenig PCI Steckplätze haben. [/FONT] 
[FONT=Arial, sans-serif]Bei SLi oder Crossfiresystemen ist der Platzbedarf sowieso viel größer.  [/FONT] 

[FONT=Arial, sans-serif]Preis / Leistungstechnisch ist speziell die X-Fi Titanium oder die X-Fi Xtreme Music UAA nicht zu schlagen. [/FONT] 





​*[FONT=Arial, sans-serif]Xonar:[/FONT]*
[FONT=Arial, sans-serif]
*1.
*[/FONT]*Beschreibung*​[FONT=Arial, sans-serif]Asus bietet seine 6 Soundkarten hauptsächlich in einem höheren   Preissegment an, als Creative.[/FONT]​[FONT=Arial, sans-serif]Die Gemeinsamkeit aller Asus Karten, ist die maximal unterstützten 7.1 Surroundsound-Systemen.[/FONT]
[FONT=Arial, sans-serif]Ebenfalls bietet Asus seine Karten mit dem in die Jahre gekommenen PCI und dem neueren PCIe     Bus.
Xonar Soundkarten sind besonders im Bereich Musik die momentanen Gewinner vieler     Reviews, speziell durch einen Tick besseren Klang als die X-Fi's im 
Bereich Musik, zum Teil bessere Anschlussmöglichkeiten und hochwertigerer D/A und A/D Wandler. Aber dazu später mehr.[/FONT]

[FONT=Arial, sans-serif]Neben Creative, hatte ebenfalls Asus zum Release mit einigen Inkompatibilitäten des Treibers zu kämpfen, sowie mit einigen Fehlern in Spielen, welche dank aktueller Treiber 
jedoch schon der Vergangenheit angehören.[/FONT]

Das neueste Produkt von Asus (das noch vor der Veröffentlichung steht) ist die Xonar Essence STX. ​*[FONT=Arial, sans-serif]2.[/FONT][FONT=Arial, sans-serif]
[/FONT]**[FONT=Arial, sans-serif]Bauteile / technische Angaben / Aufbau[/FONT]*​[FONT=Arial, sans-serif]Genau wie bei den X-Fi Karten gibt es bei Asus Unterschiede bezüglich Bauteilen, PCB usw.[/FONT]

("Dolby komplett" Beschreibung am Ende bei den Erklärungen)





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        








			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

​
​[FONT=Arial, sans-serif]Auf den ersten Blick verwendet Asus bei Soundkarten ausschließlich schwarze Platinen, manche mit zusätzlichem EMI Shield und orangener Beleuchtung. 
Zum großen Teil Spielerei, den einen oder   anderen User mit Fenster im Gehäuse könnte es aber durchaus freuen.  [/FONT] 
[FONT=Arial, sans-serif]Auf den Xonar Karten fehlen außerdem RAM Speicher, anscheinend hielt Asus dies für unnötig.[/FONT]

[FONT=Arial, sans-serif]Auf den größeren Serien der Xonar, der D2 und D2X befinden sich Digital / Analog Wandler der Firma „Texas Instruments / Burr Brown PCM1796“.[/FONT]
[FONT=Arial, sans-serif]Diese CMOS ICs machen eine Signalumwandlung mit einer 24bit Auflösung bei sagenhaften 123 dB möglich. Dieser D/A Wandler ist auch auf den HDAV Karten verbaut.[/FONT]

[FONT=Arial, sans-serif]Die D1 und DX Karten haben dagegen kleinere D/A Wandler (CS4362). [/FONT] 

[FONT=Arial, sans-serif]Für Analog / Digital Wandler der D2/D2X Karten hat sich Asus für CS5381 der Firma Cirrus Logic entschieden. 
Diese arbeiten bei einem Rauschverhältnis von 120 dB, im Gegensatz zu den A/D Wandler der X-Fi (96 kHz max.) jedoch mit 192 kHz maximaler Abtastrate.[/FONT]

Datenblätter:
[FONT=Arial, sans-serif]CS5381    - CS5381[/FONT]
[FONT=Arial, sans-serif]CS4362    - CS4362/82[/FONT]
[FONT=Arial, sans-serif]PCM 1796    - Audio Converters and CODECs - Digital to Analog (DACs) - PCM1796 - TI.com[/FONT]

​[FONT=Arial, sans-serif]Der Soundchip der Xonar, speziell der D2 Serie inklusive der HDAV Karten, ist ein AV200 Chip der einem C-Media CM8788 entspricht. [/FONT]​[FONT=Arial, sans-serif]CMI8788 datasheet pdf datenblatt - C-Media Electronics - High Performance PCI Audio Processor ::: ALLDATASHEET :::[/FONT]


[FONT=Arial, sans-serif]Der 8788 ist ein wahres Multitalent als Audioprozessor. 
Er wird auch auf Razers einziger Soundkarte, der Barracuda, verwendet und gibt dem Soundkartenhersteller viele Freiheiten und Möglichkeiten in der Konfiguration. 
Er ermöglicht sämtliche Dolby Features inklusive DTS Interactive und DTS Neo: PC. Ebenso brauchen Soundkartenhersteller dank C-Media keine Eigenentwicklung zu starten.[/FONT]


[FONT=Arial, sans-serif]Der Unerschied zwischen den D2 Karten, und den HDAV Karten, ist im wesentlichen die erweiterte HDMI Ausgabe. 
Für diese ist auf der Karte ein „Splendid HD“ Video Prozessor verbaut, welcher HDMI der Version 1.3a und Auflösungen bis zu 1920x1200 unterstützt. 
Somit ist er für HDCP (Kopierschutz) und Bluraywiedergabe bestens geeignet. 
Außerdem lassen sich bei den HDAV Karten wie bei der X-Fi Prelude pingleiche, gesockelte Operationsverstärker austauschen.[/FONT]


[FONT=Arial, sans-serif]Der kleine Bruder ist die D1 bzw. die DX auf welchen eine AV100 APU verbaut ist. 
Angeblich ist dieser typengleich mit dem AV200, der Unterschied lässt sich jedoch so gut wie nicht herausfinden.


Brandneu im Asus Programm ist die Xonar Essence STX. 
Diese Karte ist speziell für Extrem Audiophile Leute die entweder viel mit Musikherstellung spielen, oder nur mit Kopfhörer am PC sitzen. 
Als erster Hersteller wendet Asus bei dieser Soundkarte ein komplett neues Design / eine neue Technik an.
Wichtigste Neuerung wären die 2x 6,35mm Buchsen für Klinkenstecker, welche fast überall in Audiobearbeitungssystemen eine Anwendung finden 
und zudem noch eine größere Kontaktfläche bieten um den Übergangswiderstand zu verringern.
Eine weitere Neuerung ist ein integrierter Headphone-Verstäker der die Ausgangssignale (mit einer Verfälschung von weniger als 100 dB) nocheinmals verstärkt, und 
die Verwendung von Kophörern mit einer Impedanz von bis zu 600Ohm ermöglicht. 

Wie die Xonar HDAV oder die X-Fi Prelude besitzt die Essence STX die Möglichkeit Operationsvertäker auf Wunsch auszutauschen um die Ausgabequalität nochmals zu erhöhen.

Um ein qualitativ hochwertiges und verzerrungsfreies Ausgangssignal zu liefern, realisiert Asus auf dieser Karte getrennte Spannungsversorgungskanäle für Line- und Headphone Ausgänge,
in Verbindung mit einer neuartigen "Hyper-Grounding" Technologie.

Ebenso Trennt Asus den Verstärkerteil der Platine von dem Teil mit der Spannungsversorgung räumlich, und zusätzlich mit einer Art Abschirmung um unerwünschte Signale zu unterdrücken.

[/FONT]​
*[FONT=Arial, sans-serif]3.[/FONT][FONT=Arial, sans-serif]
[/FONT]**[FONT=Arial, sans-serif]Features[/FONT]*​[FONT=Arial, sans-serif]Im Grunde genommen unterstützten die Asus Karten das komplette Programm an Dolby Features, darunter Digital Live, Prologic2x, Headphone und Virtual Speaker. 
Daneben noch DTS Connect.[/FONT]

[FONT=Arial, sans-serif]Nun zum wichtigsten Merkmal der Asus Soundkarten: Beschränktes EAX. [/FONT] 

[FONT=Arial, sans-serif]Während X-Fi Karten (fast alle) bis zu EAX 5.0 unterstützen, bieten die Xonars maximal „echtes“ EAX der Version 2.0. 
Echtes EAX entspricht in diesem Fall, den vom Audiochip unterstützten Klangfeature. Ob EAX 5.0 irgendwann [/FONT]unterstützt wird, bleibt fraglich.

Da EAX eine Creative Technologie ist, wäre es nicht sehr sinnvoll die Lizenz an einen Konkurrenten weiterzugeben.
Ohne das EAX 5 Monopol würden sich sicher weniger Leute für X-Fi's entschieden.


[FONT=Arial, sans-serif]Eine THX Zertifizierung sucht man bei den Xonar Soundkarten vergeblich.

[/FONT]​*[FONT=Arial, sans-serif]4.[/FONT][FONT=Arial, sans-serif]
[/FONT]**[FONT=Arial, sans-serif]Wissenswertes[/FONT]*​[FONT=Arial, sans-serif]Was bei den größeren Xonar Karten (ab der D2 und D2X) durch genaueres Hinsehen auffällt, jeder einzelne Ausgang am Slotblech wird mit der Kodierungsfarbe von Innen heraus beleuchtet. [/FONT] 
[FONT=Arial, sans-serif]Nette und oftmals nützliche Sache [/FONT]

[FONT=Arial, sans-serif]Bei den Xonar Karten spielt die kleine D1/DX im selben Preissegment der X-Fi Xtreme Music UAA oder der Titanium, und die große D2/D2X im Preissegment 
der X-Fi Fatal1ty Champion Serie.[/FONT]




​​ *[FONT=Arial, sans-serif]Kleinere Dinge:[/FONT]*​ ​
[FONT=Arial, sans-serif]Was bei näherer Betrachtung auffällt ist der Unterschied der Kondensatoren. 
Während Creative auf normale elektrolyt Kondensatoren mit flüssigen Polymeren im Inneren setzt, verwendet Asus ausschließlich teurere, so genannte „All Solid“ 
Kondensatoren mit festen Polymeren. 
Im Dauereinsatz zeigten Tests, dass die teureren Varianten um die 6 fache Lebensdauer besitzen, eine bessere Effizienz bieten und nicht explodieren können.[/FONT]​ ​ [FONT=Arial, sans-serif]Die PCIe Versionen der Xonar brauchen zusätzlich eine Stromversorgung in Form eines 12V/5V Steckers, der auch an Diskettenlaufwerken eine Verwendung findet.

Eine ebenfalls neuere Kondensatorenart wird auf der Xonar Essence STX verbaut.
Feingold Kondensatoren der Firma Nichicon versprechen laut Asus guten Bass und kristallklare, hohe Frequenzen speziell für AV Equipment.
[/FONT]​ ​ ​ ​ *[FONT=Arial, sans-serif]X-Fi's anderer Hersteller:[/FONT]*​ ​ [FONT=Arial, sans-serif]Zur Zeit gibt es nur ein Soundkartenhersteller außer Creative, der X-Fi Chips verbaut.[/FONT]​ [FONT=Arial, sans-serif]Die Auzentech X-Fi Prelude ist nicht von Creative, jedoch möchte ich diese etwas mit einbeziehen.[/FONT]​ [FONT=Arial, sans-serif]Hardwaretechnisch verwendet die Prelude ebenso hochwertige Komponenten wie die Xonar D2/D2X die sich sogar teilweise austauschen lassen, andererseits 
wird bei ihr der leistungsfähige X-Fi Audioprozessor verwendet. Durch diese Kombination ist ein guter Klang auf Niveau der Xonar inklusive EAX 5 Unterstützung möglich. 
Dank des X-Fi Chips, wird als Treiber eine von Auzentech modifizierte Version des original Creative Treibers verwendet. Die X-Fi Prelude liegt preislich um 145€. [/FONT]​ ​ ​ ​ ​ ​ *[FONT=Arial, sans-serif]Vorschläge:[/FONT]*​ ​ *[FONT=Arial, sans-serif]Spieler:[/FONT]*​ [FONT=Arial, sans-serif]Für Leute die täglich am PC spielen, und wenig oder oft Musik hören bietet sich definitiv eine X-Fi Karte an. 
Wie weiter oben beschrieben besitzen diese zur Zeit ein unschlagbares Preis/Leistungsverhältnis, tolle Einstellmöglichkeiten in der Software und tollen Klang.[/FONT]​ [FONT=Arial, sans-serif]Gerade die Titanium oder Xtreme Music UAA wäre ein Vorschlag von meiner Seite. 
Spieler, denen ein höherer Preis und die EAX 5 Berechnung über die CPU egal wäre, wären mit der Xonar ebenfalls gut beraten.
[/FONT]​ 
​ *[FONT=Arial, sans-serif]Audiophile:[/FONT]*​ [FONT=Arial, sans-serif]Die Personen die jedoch wenig bis gar nicht am PC spielen, oder den besten Klang möchten, empfiehlt sich entweder eine Xonar oder eine Club3D Theatron Agrippa.
Zwar sind die Asus Karten am teuersten, man kann jedoch mit soliden Treibern, einem guten Softwarepaket und Lieferumfang rechnen. 
Gerade die Vielfalt der Anschlüsse, die HDCP fähige HDAV Version oder das interessante Softwarepaket der Xonar dürften beeindrucken. 
Soll es dennoch günstiger sein, kann man bedenkenlos auch zur kleineren Xonar oder einer der vielen X-Fi's greifen.[/FONT]​ ​ ​ [FONT=Arial, sans-serif]Extreme Audiophile setzen jedoch lieber auf ein gutes Heimkino- / Lautsprechersystem mit einem AV Receiver anstatt einer Soundkarte mit 5.1 System.[/FONT]​ ​
*[FONT=Arial, sans-serif]Kleine Anmerkungen:[/FONT]*​ [FONT=Arial, sans-serif]Seid euch bitte im Klaren, dass ihr keinen Wechsel von Onboardsound auf Xonar oder X-Fi planen müsst, wenn ihr vor einem 10€  2.1 Boxensystem von Aldi sitzt. 
Ein Wechsel lohnt sich entweder beim Aufbau einer größeren Anlage, die spätere Umrüstung dieser von Onboardsound oder „kleinen“ Soundkarten. [/FONT]​ [FONT=Arial, sans-serif]In diesem Fall gilt: Jedes System ist nur so stark, wie ihr schwächstes Glied.



*Erklärungen:*

[/FONT][FONT=Arial, sans-serif]Samplingfrequenz = Abtastrate eines Signals in einer bestimmten Zeit
Toslink = Optische Signalübertragung zwischen Multimediageräten
Dolby Komplett = Damit sind Varianten wie DD Live, Dolby Pro Logic2x, Dolby Virtual Speaker und Dolby Headphone gemeint, *nicht die HD Varianten*.


[/FONT][FONT=Arial, sans-serif] 
*Bisherige Änerdungen:*

Falsches Bild der Xonar HDAV Tabelle wurde ausgetauscht. //15.11.08
Formatierung wurde verbessert. //15.11.08
Essence STX hinzugefügt //17.11.08
EAX Infos der Xonar überarbeitet //17.11.08
Informationen der Xonar Essence STX wurden hinzugefügt //25.12.08


*Informationen:

*Die Preise der einzelnen Karten stammen aus dem PCGH Preisvergleich und vom günstigsten Angebot.






[/FONT][FONT=Arial, sans-serif]*Bitte beachtet, dass diese Beschreibung noch nich 100%ig fertig ist.*[/FONT]
[FONT=Arial, sans-serif]* Solltet ihr Fehler entdecken oder Anregungen haben, stehe ich gerne per PM zur Verfügung. *[/FONT]​


----------



## SilentKilla (15. November 2008)

Wow, das dauert ne Weile zu lesen, klingt aber schon verdammt interessant. Top. 

Ich mach gleich mal los...


----------



## Uziflator (15. November 2008)

SilentKilla schrieb:


> Wow, das dauert ne Weile zu lesen, klingt aber schon verdammt interessant. Top.
> 
> Ich mach gleich mal los...


Richtig lang aber gut!


----------



## Stefan Payne (15. November 2008)

Naja, andere Seiten geben aber auch für Spieler die Xonars empfehlen, eben wegen des deutlich besseren Klanges.
z.B.
Asus Xonar D2X Sound Card review


----------



## v3rtex (15. November 2008)

Schon klar, die Xonar hab ich selbst unter Anderem auch zum Spielen 

Bin sicherlich hier und da noch einige Tage am Editieren.


----------



## Uziflator (15. November 2008)

Nur mal so ma rande sollte man besser die D2 oder D2X wählen?


----------



## SilentKilla (15. November 2008)

Uziflator schrieb:


> Nur mal so ma rande sollte man besser die D2 oder D2X wählen?



Ich würde zum neueren Produkt greifen (also D2X). Wobei die Leistung, die geboten wird, bei beiden gleich ist.

Aber Top Thread von v3rtex. Klasse Leistung.


----------



## BloodySuicide (15. November 2008)

Schade das es bisher kaum Infos zu der neuen Xonar gibt. Aufnehmen solltest du sie aber schon. Ich werd sie mir definitiv holen


----------



## v3rtex (15. November 2008)

Ach du meinst die Essence STX?

In den nächsten Tagen werde ich mal genauere Infos suchen und in den Thread mit aufnehmen.


----------



## Invain (15. November 2008)

Schön von einem Xonar Besitzer mal einen komplett objektiven Vergleich zu sehen. Klasse Arbeit 

Meine Befürchtung ist jedoch die, dass es keine Woche dauern wird bis der nächste Thread "welche Soundkarte für mein System" (schließlich kommt, wenn man nach genauer CPU+Graka+Mobo+Boxen+Vorlieben sucht, kein Ergebnis.  ) aufgemacht wird.


----------



## Stefan Payne (15. November 2008)

Uziflator schrieb:


> Nur mal so ma rande sollte man besser die D2 oder D2X wählen?


Diese Frage beantwortest du dir am besten selbst:
Wieviele PCI SLots werden kommende Boards haben werden und wieviele PCI Express?

Das ist aber auch so ziemlich der einzige Unterschied zwischen den beiden, der ANschluss...


----------



## Uziflator (15. November 2008)

Der unterschied liegt nur in den Anschlüssen,aha,aber warum dann dieser Preis unterschied ein bisschen könnte ich ja verstehen aber bis 80 euro unterschied.


----------



## v3rtex (15. November 2008)

Wäre möglich, dass Asus den Preis erhöht, da ein PCIe Brückenchip verwendet werden muss. 
80€ sind aber nur für den Brückenchip entschieden zuviel.

Ich entdecke dagegen meißtens nur einen 30€ Unterschied. 


Bei den X-Fis ist die PCIe Unterstützung dagegen schon teilweise im Chip enthalten


----------



## Uziflator (15. November 2008)

v3rtex schrieb:


> Wäre möglich, dass Asus den Preis erhöht, da ein PCIe Brückenchip verwendet werden muss.
> 80€ sind aber nur für den Brückenchip entschieden zuviel.
> 
> Ich entdecke dagegen meißtens nur einen 30€ Unterschied.
> ...


Bin auch nich immer vom Niedrigsten Preis ausgegangen. Der Kleinste unterschied ist ja auch 30 euro haste schon recht.

Wenn müsstich sowieso die D2 Kaufen wiel mein PCIE Steckplatz von meiner Graka verdeckt wird.


----------



## jade2 (16. November 2008)

Klasse Bericht !!!  Sehr ausführlich, auch mit den Links zu den Chips.  Da ich momentan zwischen der Creative Xtreme Gamer  und der Titanium schwanke, interessiert mich die Gegenüberstellung besonders.  jade


----------



## v3rtex (16. November 2008)

Na das freut mich. Und danke für die ganzen Kommentare 

In den nächsten Tagen kommt dann die Xonar Essence STX noch dazu.


----------



## DerSitzRiese (17. November 2008)

meine Music hat X-ram?


----------



## Olstyle (17. November 2008)

Um das noch ein mal klar zu machen:

Die Asus Karten unterstützen keine EAX 5.0 Effekte. Weder in Hardware noch in Software.
Einzig die von Spieleprogrammierern oft mit EAX 5.0 kombinierten 128 HW-Stimmen der XFI schaffen auch Asus Boliden und eben um diese zu bekommen wird dem Spiel vom Treiber "gesagt" dass die Karte EAX 5.0 unterstützt.
Die eigentlichen Effekte wie richtig reflektierten Raumschall lässt der Treiber einfach unter den Tisch fallen(da immer noch niemand außer Creative eine Ahnung hat wie die entsprechenden Befehle decodiert werden bzw. es aufgrund der Lizenz nicht darf)  .


----------



## v3rtex (17. November 2008)

@Olstyle

Tolle Erklärung, scheinst dich damit gut auszukennen 
Das ist das Feedback das ich mir Wünsche.


@DerSitzRiese

Falls du die neuere UAA Version der Music besitzt, ja.
Die alte hat jediglich 2MB X-Ram.


----------



## exa (17. November 2008)

was heißt in der tabelle dolby komplett??? sind damit auch die HD varianten gemeint???


----------



## v3rtex (17. November 2008)

@exa

Nein die HD Varianten haben nur die HDAV Versionen

An genau diesen Einträgen bin ich zur Zeit noch am editieren.
Schau am Ende in meine Beschreibung, dort erkläre ich "Dolby komplett".


----------



## Hobbinho (28. November 2008)

Danke für den Beitrag, habe mir beim Hardwarehändler des Vertrauens basierend auf deinem Vergleich die Creative X-Fi Extreme Gamer sowie die Asus Xonar DX geliehen und auf dem alten Concept E Magnum getestet. 

Die Creative ist es dann geworden, weil sie sich einfach anständiger anhört in meinen Ohren. Wobei das ja subjektiv gesehen(oder besser gehört) ist. Treiber läuft auch wunderbar, passt also bisher.


----------



## Frank Lehmann (17. Dezember 2008)

..stimmt so einen hab ich auch aufgemacht.... nett wäre es dann, wenn ihr einfach immer schön auf diesen thread hinweisen würdet...den hab ich jetzt nämlich nur zufällig gefunden....


----------



## wolf7 (22. Dezember 2008)

v3rtex schrieb:


> @DerSitzRiese
> 
> Falls du die neuere UAA Version der Music besitzt, ja.
> Die alte hat jediglich 2MB X-Ram.




woran erkennt man ob seine Xtreme Music eine UAA Version ist oder nicht? müsste das auf der Verpackung stehen oder wo?


----------



## v3rtex (25. Dezember 2008)

Die alte Version der Xtreme Music hat vergoldete Anschlüsse und keine Toslink (optischen) Ein-/Ausgänge.

Die neuere UAA Version dagegen hat gefärbte Klinkenbuchsen aus Kunststoff und 2 optische Anschlüsse an der Rückseite.

Hier sieht man schön den Unterschied (oben die UAA): LINK


----------



## BloodySuicide (25. Dezember 2008)

bissle Arbeit für dich 

ASUSTeK Computer Inc.

Sie ist endlich bei Asus gelistet, aber leider nur auf der Global Site


----------



## wolf7 (26. Dezember 2008)

v3rtex schrieb:


> Die alte Version der Xtreme Music hat vergoldete Anschlüsse und keine Toslink (optischen) Ein-/Ausgänge.
> 
> Die neuere UAA Version dagegen hat gefärbte Klinkenbuchsen aus Kunststoff und 2 optische Anschlüsse an der Rückseite.
> 
> Hier sieht man schön den Unterschied (oben die UAA): LINK




ok thx dann hab ich die normale da meine vergoldete Anschlüsse hat... naja stört mich jetzt nicht sooo


----------



## BloodySuicide (19. Februar 2009)

Hab mir überlegt ob es vll als Zusatz sinnvoll wär mal auf das Modding von X-Fi und Co einzugehen. Man kann auch aus ner X-Fi ne High End Karte machen.

Bissle OPAMPs umlöten und fertig 


Werds auch bald mal mit ner Titanium probieren.


Man könnte die OPAMPs auch mit in die Tabelle aufnehmen, da sie den Klang sehr entscheidend beeinflussen.


----------



## SilentKilla (19. Februar 2009)

BloodySuicide schrieb:


> Hab mir überlegt ob es vll als Zusatz sinnvoll wär mal auf das Modding von X-Fi und Co einzugehen. Man kann auch aus ner X-Fi ne High End Karte machen.
> 
> Bissle OPAMPs umlöten und fertig
> 
> ...



Klar bis sie so in etwa ausschaut :



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


(Quelle: Roehren-und-Hoeren :: Thema anzeigen - Pimp my PC oder "Cheap Thrill" per Soundkarte (OPA)


----------



## BloodySuicide (19. Februar 2009)

Wie geil! 

Ne die sieht dann fast aus wie vorher auch, nur halt mit Lötspuren. Man könnte auch noch 1 - 2 Caps ändern, muss aber nicht sein.


Mir sind übrigens Fehler aufgefallen. Die Music UAA und Titanium haben kein X-RAM


----------



## x2K (22. Februar 2009)

Wo wir grade bei modden sind^^
Man könnte ja mal versuchen ne X Fi mit nem röhrenverstärker zu kombinieren 
beim ollen onboard sound hat das auch geklappt



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Wenn man drauf guckt links  untern den PCI Plätzen 
finde ich lustig  nur fesst eingelötet ist es nur eine frage der zeit bis man nichts mehr hört  die dinger brennen gerne mal durch  (nen sockel muss her)
an sich  finde ich die idee genial röhrenverstärker geben immernoch den bessten klang


----------



## Olstyle (22. Februar 2009)

MSI hatte sowas afaik mal bei irgend einem Mainboard mit integriertem Audigy Chip.


----------



## v3rtex (22. Februar 2009)

BloodySuicide schrieb:


> Wie geil!
> 
> Ne die sieht dann fast aus wie vorher auch, nur halt mit Lötspuren. Man könnte auch noch 1 - 2 Caps ändern, muss aber nicht sein.
> 
> ...



Danke für den Hinweis, 64MiByte haben sie nicht. 
War ein Fehler von mir^^

Jedoch haben beide, wie die erste Xtreme Music, einen 2MiByte SDRAM (X-RAM) Speicher auf dem PCB.
Creative verwendet meistens Chips von Samsung oder Hynix, speziell der K4S161622H.

Bei den größeren kommt auch der MT48LC32M16A2TG-75 von Micron zum Einsatz, der über 512MiBit Speicherbereich verfügt (64MiByte)


----------



## x2K (24. Februar 2009)

Wo kann man eigendlich   heraus finden welche A/D und  D/A  wandler auf einem gewöhnlichen Mainboard verbaut sind?   Ich hab ein A8NSLI Deluxe


----------



## BloodySuicide (24. Februar 2009)

bekommt man nur schwer oder garnicht heraus


----------



## x2K (24. Februar 2009)

Schade häre mich interessiert, weil:



			
				C'T Heft 3 vom 19.1.09 auf seite 125 schrieb:
			
		

> ....Hinter den Wandlern müssen die Signale aber noch für die Ausgabe analog verstärkt werden und eine solche verstärkung ist niemals völlig transparent. Die bessten Modelle im Test erreichtenam analogen Ausgang eine Dynamik von rund 103dB- das entspricht einer digitalen Auflösung von 10 bis 18 Bit. Von den allseits beworbenen 24Bit, die einem Dynamikumfang von 144dB entsprechen würden, kommt letztlich nur wenig beim Hörer an. Karten wie die Xonar HDAV 1.3, die X-Plosion 7.1 Conema oder Soundblaster X Fi- Expresscard, die weniger als 96dB erreichen, können bei der analogen Ausgabe noch nicht einmal 16 Bit voll ausnutzen....


Sehr interesannter Artikel  dazu gabs noch ein Paar Tabellen  von der getesteten Hardware >wenn einer interesse hat scanne ich die ein  bitte dann eine pn an mich<


----------



## BloodySuicide (24. Februar 2009)

Hab die CT auch hier. Der Artikel ist allerdings voll Misst. Da steht nicht mal drin in welchem Modus im RMAA getestet wurde. Zumal einige Features der Essence in der Tabelle fehlen. Auch vom Testsystem liest man nicht wirklich was. Normal testet man Soundkarten subjektiv nach Klang und RMAA Ergebnisse sind nur zweitrangig.


----------



## x2K (24. Februar 2009)

ich  denke mal die haben dafür einfach  ein paar messgeräte an die schnittstellen gehängt und gut wars   wenn du personen  vor ein lautsprecher  setzt bekommst du nur selten reproduzierbare ergebnisse  oder  ein einheitliches ergebniss bei mehreren personen (persönlicher geschmack)  außer es ist etwas so eindeutig dass es wirklich jedem auffällt    aber sonst gebe ich dir recht  die testbedingungen sind nicht nachvolziehbar


----------



## BloodySuicide (24. Februar 2009)

Wozu Messgeräte wenn es den RMAA gibt? So gut wie jeder testet damit. Ich denke auch die CT. Stand das nicht sogar drin? Müsst nochmal nachlesen.


----------



## Dr. Cox (1. März 2009)

x2K schrieb:


> Schade häre mich interessiert, weil:
> 
> 
> Sehr interesannter Artikel  dazu gabs noch ein Paar Tabellen  von der getesteten Hardware >wenn einer interesse hat scanne ich die ein  bitte dann eine pn an mich<




Oha, wenn ich das so lese, dann frage ich mich echt ob es nicht besser wäre, wenn ich meine X-Fi digital an meinen AV-Receiver anschließe


----------



## OctoCore (1. März 2009)

x2K schrieb:


> Wo kann man eigendlich   heraus finden welche A/D und  D/A  wandler auf einem gewöhnlichen Mainboard verbaut sind?   Ich hab ein A8NSLI Deluxe



In den Datenblätter des Herstellers zum Soundchip. Meist sind die nicht separat, sondern mit im Chip integriert.



BloodySuicide schrieb:


> Hab die CT auch hier. Der Artikel ist allerdings voll Misst. Da steht nicht mal drin in welchem Modus im RMAA getestet wurde. Zumal einige Features der Essence in der Tabelle fehlen. Auch vom Testsystem liest man nicht wirklich was. Normal testet man Soundkarten subjektiv nach Klang und RMAA Ergebnisse sind nur zweitrangig.



Wie kommst du denn auf RMAA? Wo steht denn da was drüber im Artikel?
Das eben nicht subjektiv getestet wird, gefällt mir noch am Besten. Darum geht es ja auch nicht. Dafür bist du bei der c't am falschen Platz. Es geht da nur um technische Fakten und Daten. Und die sind interessant genug, grade weil ja soviel Hype gemacht wird um die ach so tollen Werte mancher Karten. Für den Rest gibt es HiFi-Magazine.


----------



## Dr. Cox (1. März 2009)

OctoCore schrieb:


> Wie kommst du denn auf RMAA? Wo steht denn da was drüber im Artikel?
> Das eben nicht subjektiv getestet wird, gefällt mir noch am Besten. Darum geht es ja auch nicht. Dafür bist du bei der c't am falschen Platz. Es geht da nur um technische Fakten und Daten. Und die sind interessant genug, grade weil ja soviel Hype gemacht wird um die ach so tollen Werte mancher Karten. Für den Rest gibt es HiFi-Magazine.



Damit meinst du wahrscheinlich die von einigen Usern immer wieder extrem gehypten Werter der Xonar-Soundkarten, oder?


----------



## BloodySuicide (1. März 2009)

In der CT befinden sich massig Werte vom RMAA in der Tabelle, aber es fehlt halt jeder Hinweis in welchem Modus die Karten getestet wurden. Sound ist nichts, was man mit Fakten und Daten bewerten kann. Sound ist immer subjektiv zu bewerten.


----------



## Dr. Cox (1. März 2009)

Dann würde das also bedeuten wenn es nicht um Daten geht, dass die total überzogenen Werte der Xonars nicht relevant sind?


----------



## BloodySuicide (1. März 2009)

Mir sind die Ergebnisse der Xonars voll schnuppe. Sowas wie Einbrüche im Verlauf sollten sie schon nicht haben. Sobald man einigermaßen gute Komponenten verbaut, erreicht man automatisch gute Werte im RMAA. Wie die Karte dann klingt, weiß trotzdem dann keiner.


----------



## Dr. Cox (1. März 2009)

Und wie will man dann eine Soundkarte nach ihrem Klang bewerten um sie untereinander vergleichen zu können?


----------



## BloodySuicide (1. März 2009)

Subjektiv! Jeder hört ja auch anders. Vieles kann man sich schon vorher von den verbauten Komponenten ableiten.


----------



## OctoCore (1. März 2009)

Dr. Cox schrieb:


> Damit meinst du wahrscheinlich die von einigen Usern immer wieder extrem gehypten Werter der Xonar-Soundkarten, oder?



Genau so ist es.



BloodySuicide schrieb:


> In der CT befinden sich massig Werte vom RMAA in der Tabelle, aber es fehlt halt jeder Hinweis in welchem Modus die Karten getestet wurden. Sound ist nichts, was man mit Fakten und Daten bewerten kann. Sound ist immer subjektiv zu bewerten.



Also, als langjähriger, regelmäßiger c't-Leser bin ich mir sicher, dass sie nicht RMAA verwenden. Normalerweise benutzen sie hochwertiges Audio-Mess-Equipment.
Die Mindestmessungen bei Soundhardware sind eigentlich immer die: Dynamik, SNR, Frequenzlinearität von Aufnahme und Wiedergabe (mit vorgefertigten Audiodaten für Messzwecke) unabhängig von einander, sowie Aufnahme und Wiedergabe (mit Wiedergabe der Aufnahme). Früher gab es auch immer schöne, seitenlange Frequenzschriebs dazu. die vermisse ich irgendwie. Meinungen zum Klang sind bei Soundkarten wirklich nicht nötig, das ist doch zu individuell. Falls sich eine der Karten wirklich besch... eiden anhören würde, dann gäbe es auch entsprechende Kommentare. Die gab es in der Vergangenheit auch oft genug. Aber inzwischen ist die Soundhardware (und das schließt für mich sogar aktuelle Onboardhardware mit ein) allgemein auf so hohem Niveau, dass sie von den (auch teuren) Karten vor zehn/fünfzehn Jahren Lichtjahre entfernt ist.
Falls dein Kommentar zur Messung ("Mist") auch zum Ausdruck bringen soll, dass die Leute da nicht kompetent sind, hm, es gibt/gab dort immer wieder mal Bauprojekte im Bereich highendiger Soundhardware, die das Gegenteil beweisen.

Allgemein bin ich auch der Meinung, das guter Klang absolut nichts mit irgendwelchen Messwerten zu tun, zumindest nicht, solange eine gewisse Grenze dabei nicht unterschritten wird. Zumindest nicht immer.
Allerdings: Wenn beim Test eines 5.1 Boxensets durch den Frequenzschrieb zu sehen ist, dass (z.B.) die Mitten deutlich absacken, kann man auch davon ausgehen, das die Wiedergabequalität je nach Audiomaterial ebenfalls nicht so dolle ist.


----------



## Dr. Cox (1. März 2009)

BloodySuicide schrieb:


> Subjektiv! Jeder hört ja auch anders. Vieles kann man sich schon vorher von den verbauten Komponenten ableiten.



Das halte ich alles für ein Gerücht...


----------



## Olstyle (1. März 2009)

Ich habs am Anfang auch nicht geglaubt, aber spätestens nach dem persönlichen Vergleich von Prodigy HD2 gegen Xonar DX weiß ich dass man selbst im "High-End" Bereich noch Unterschiede raus hören kann.


----------



## OctoCore (1. März 2009)

Natürlich kann man Unterschiede heraus hören. Ob einem die Unterschiede gefallen oder nicht, ist dann wieder die Frage des persönlichen Geschmacks.
Ich mag meine Bässe trocken, wenn also irgendwas in der Verarbeitungskette, egal ob Soundkarte, Verstärker, Boxen oder sonstwas die zu sehr betont, ist das Teil nix für mich, unabhängig von der technischen Qualität.


----------



## BloodySuicide (1. März 2009)

OctoCore schrieb:


> Falls dein Kommentar zur Messung ("Mist") auch zum Ausdruck bringen soll, dass die Leute da nicht kompetent sind, hm, es gibt/gab dort immer wieder mal Bauprojekte im Bereich highendiger Soundhardware, die das Gegenteil beweisen.


 
Ich finde die Leute von der CT sehr kompetent, jedoch musst du zugeben, dass der Test nicht optimal geschrieben ist. Reine Fakten zählen bei sowas nicht. Ich hätte mir ein besseres Testfeld ( Xonar DX, Prelude, Forte, Xonar D2X) und mehr verbale Vergleiche gewünscht. Auf die Bauteile (DACs & OPAMPs) hätte man auch eingehen können. Auch wenn ein externes Testgerät verwendet wurde...in welchem Bereich denn? 48k? 96k? 192k?



Dr. Cox schrieb:


> Das halte ich alles für ein Gerücht...


 
Dann halt es für ein Gerücht... Die X-Fi ist wirklich ein gutes Beispiel. Sie hat einen recht guten DAC, aber extrem miese und billige OPAMPs (frag CL warum). Durch die schlechten OPAMPs klingt die X-Fi einfach mal total bescheiden im Vergleich zu Karten mit dem selben DAC, aber besseren OPAMPs. Modded man jetzt jedoch seine X-Fi und lötet neue OPAMPs drauf, ist die Karte extrem geil vom Klang. Mit den Kosten für das ganze Material und Werkzeug und die Karte kommt man schnell auf über 100€. Für den Preis kann man sich auch gleich ne Prelude kaufen. Dies sind Fakten, über die man sich auch vorher schlau machen kann, auch wenn nur schwer.


----------



## OctoCore (1. März 2009)

BloodySuicide schrieb:


> Ich finde die Leute von der CT sehr kompetent, jedoch musst du zugeben, dass der Test nicht optimal geschrieben ist. Reine Fakten zählen bei sowas nicht. Ich hätte mir ein besseres Testfeld ( Xonar DX, Prelude, Forte, Xonar D2X) und mehr verbale Vergleiche gewünscht. Auf die Bauteile (DACs & OPAMPs) hätte man auch eingehen können.



Ein breiteres Testfeld hätte ich mir auch gewünscht, wenigstens eine der X-Fi-Auzentechs. Das hat mich etwas enttäuscht.
Auf Bauteile... naja ich denke, das wäre wieder zu speziell. Die sind bei allen vorgestellten Karten nicht schlecht, noch nicht einmal bei der viel gescholtenen Creative X-Fi Titanium. Wenn es da was zu meckern gibt, ist das immer noch Meckern auf recht hohem Niveau.


----------



## Dr. Cox (1. März 2009)

BloodySuicide schrieb:


> Dann halt es für ein Gerücht... Die X-Fi ist wirklich ein gutes Beispiel. Sie hat einen recht guten DAC, aber extrem miese und billige OPAMPs (frag CL warum). Durch die schlechten OPAMPs klingt die X-Fi einfach mal total bescheiden im Vergleich zu Karten mit dem selben DAC, aber besseren OPAMPs. Modded man jetzt jedoch seine X-Fi und lötet neue OPAMPs drauf, ist die Karte extrem geil vom Klang. Mit den Kosten für das ganze Material und Werkzeug und die Karte kommt man schnell auf über 100€. Für den Preis kann man sich auch gleich ne Prelude kaufen. Dies sind Fakten, über die man sich auch vorher schlau machen kann, auch wenn nur schwer.



Diese wie du so schön sagst "extrem schlechten" "OPAMPs" oder auch Operationsverstärker kann man aber dadurch umgehen indem man die X-Fi per Toslink an einen AV-Receiver von Onkyo, oder Denon anschließt. Somit liefer eine solche Soundanlage dann eine besser Qualität als eine Prelude die analog angeschlossen ist.

Ich habe das heute morgen mit mit meinem Onboardsound mal ausprobiert und diesen per Coxial-Kabel an meinen Receiver angeschlossen, klappt wunderbar das Ganze, der Sound war selbst mit dem Onboardsound überwältigend 

Ergo werde ich meine Xtreme Music rauswerfen und gegen eine Titanium ersetzen welche ich dann per Toslink anklemmen werde. Eine bessere Lösung gibt es einfach nicht den besten möglichen Sound auch in Spielen zu bekommen. Dank der digitalen Übertragung kannst du dir gerne noch so  tolle Hifi-Soundkarte kaufen, qualitativ kommt keine Soundkarte mit einem guten AV-Receiver mit.


----------



## BloodySuicide (2. März 2009)

Willst du jetzt prahlen das du nen A/V Reciever hast? Sorry hab auch einen am HTPC 
Wer kauft sich aber bitte schon nen externen DAC nur für den PC? Es ging hier die ganze Zeit nur um die analoge Ausgabe! Onboard kann auch DDL und DTS Connect. Mit digital brauchst du hier also garnicht erst ankommen, denn damit umgeht man die SK ja sowiso mehr oder weniger. Digital bleibt digital.
Eine gute SK kann einen Reciever sogar schlagen, denn in beiden steckt die selbe Technik. Es befinden sich z.T. schlechtere OPAMPs und DACs in einem Reciever als auf einer guten SK. Reciever sind auch nur wegen ihrer vielen Anschlüsse, der Verstärkereinheit und der massiven Kühlung so groß. Die Platine ist zwar ein wenig größer als bei einer SK, aber nicht so kompakt aufgebaut. 
Für den PC-Bereich ist ein Reciever eh sinnfrei, da bei ihm die ganzen Headphone Features wegfallen (DolbyHeadphone, CMSS). Da habe ich lieber einfach mein Verstärker an der SK für meine Speaker.


----------



## Bullveyr (2. März 2009)

BloodySuicide schrieb:


> Wer kauft sich aber bitte schon nen externen DAC nur für den PC?


ich, Stereo-DAC für den KH


----------



## OctoCore (2. März 2009)

BloodySuicide schrieb:


> Für den PC-Bereich ist ein Reciever eh sinnfrei, da bei ihm die ganzen Headphone Features wegfallen (DolbyHeadphone, CMSS). Da habe ich lieber einfach mein Verstärker an der SK für meine Speaker.



Wie kann man denn CMSS benutzen und gleichzeitig die highfidelen Ansprüche stellen, wie du es tust? CMSS ist Teufelswerk  und fällt unter Klangverfälschung. 
Außerdem bietet mancher AV-Receiver auch so einiges in der Richtung DSP-Programme (sogar frei programmierbar) und auch Headphone-Features (die sind sowieso Geschmackssache, mit Dolby Headphone z. B. kannst du mich jagen). Da ist man in keiner Weise auf die SK angewiesen. Bei Kopfhörer-Betrieb meldet sich allerdings mein Öko-Gewissen  trotz abgeschalteter Endstufen.


----------



## BloodySuicide (2. März 2009)

Bullveyr schrieb:


> ich, Stereo-DAC für den KH


 
Du bist ja was besonderes. Ich wusst das du damit kommst, schon als ich das geschrieben hab 
Sag mal, was hast du eigentlich für einen DAC?


Ich benutz Raumemulation für Kopfhörer auch nur bei Games und da ist es mir auch wichtig. Habe kein Platz für ein Surroundsystem am PC. Außerdem spiel ich ja eh fast nur Nachts/Abends und somit sind KHs schon fast Pflicht.


----------



## OctoCore (2. März 2009)

Dr. Cox schrieb:


> Ich habe das heute morgen mit mit meinem Onboardsound mal ausprobiert und diesen per Coxial-Kabel an meinen Receiver angeschlossen, klappt wunderbar das Ganze, der Sound war selbst mit dem Onboardsound überwältigend



BTW: Hast Du redocneXk inzwischen mal angetestet?




BloodySuicide schrieb:


> Ich benutz Raumemulation für Kopfhörer auch nur bei Games und da ist es mir auch wichtig.



Ach ja, das. Okay, das kann man gelten lassen.


----------



## Dr. Cox (2. März 2009)

BloodySuicide schrieb:


> Willst du jetzt prahlen das du nen A/V Reciever hast? Sorry hab auch einen am HTPC
> Wer kauft sich aber bitte schon nen externen DAC nur für den PC? Es ging hier die ganze Zeit nur um die analoge Ausgabe! Onboard kann auch DDL und DTS Connect. Mit digital brauchst du hier also garnicht erst ankommen, denn damit umgeht man die SK ja sowiso mehr oder weniger. Digital bleibt digital.



Nö man umgeht die Soundkarte nicht, für EAX und Spiele wird sie weiterhin genutzt. Gut das kannst du mit deiner Xonar vielleicht nicht ganz nachvollziehen, da dort der Prozessor alles berechnen muss und die hälfte der Effekte dann fehlt. Aber Hauptsache die "super" OPAMPs in den Himmel loben, die dir bei den paar Soundeffekten die eine Xonar in Spielen darstellt nichts bringen. Die Xonar funktioniert da sie keinen eigenen Soundprozessor hat die Onboardsound und mittlerweile sollte inzwischen jeder wissen, dass bei Onboardsound viele Details gar nicht erst dargestellt werden, auch bei Spielen ohne EAX 



BloodySuicide schrieb:


> Eine gute SK kann einen Reciever sogar schlagen, denn in beiden steckt die selbe Technik. Es befinden sich z.T. schlechtere OPAMPs und DACs in einem Reciever als auf einer guten SK. Reciever sind auch nur wegen ihrer vielen Anschlüsse, der Verstärkereinheit und der massiven Kühlung so groß. Die Platine ist zwar ein wenig größer als bei einer SK, aber nicht so kompakt aufgebaut.



Sicherlich... 
Kannst du deine abenteurliche Behauptung auch beweisen?



BloodySuicide schrieb:


> Für den PC-Bereich ist ein Reciever eh sinnfrei, da bei ihm die ganzen Headphone Features wegfallen (DolbyHeadphone, CMSS). Da habe ich lieber einfach mein Verstärker an der SK für meine Speaker.



Nur weil du keinen Receiver brauchst/hast, heißt das noch lange nicht das andere den nicht für den PC brauchen, schließe doch nicht immer gleich von dir auf andere. Vielleicht nutze ich meinen PC auch für Blu Rays und DVDs, schon einmal darüber nachgedacht? 



OctoCore schrieb:


> Wie kann man denn CMSS benutzen und gleichzeitig die highfidelen Ansprüche stellen, wie du es tust? CMSS ist Teufelswerk  und fällt unter Klangverfälschung.




Ich nutze CMSS und den Crystelizer, wobei sich letzterer bei sehr schlechter Qualität nicht schlecht anhört, auch nicht. Meine originalen CDs ( ja es gibt Leute die gehen noch in den laden und _kaufe_ sich Musik-CDs ) höre ich vorzugsweise auf meiner alten Stereo-Anlage die bereits schon fast 10 jahre auf dem Buckel hat, aber immer noch läuft und einen guten Klang liefert. Denn niemand der was auf sich hält und einen guten klang favorisiert hört MP3s 

Metall und Rock mit vielen E-Gitarreninhalten sollte man nicht unbeding auf einem Satelittensystem hören, denn dafür ist es auch nicht gemacht. Ich habe mal vor 6 Jahren eine THX-Boxensystem von Logitec mit lauter Metallmusik kaputt gemacht 

Das einizige was man vielleicht auf einem Satellitensystem hören kann ist Filmmusik, ansonsten sollte man solch ein System dafür nutzen wofür es gemacht ist, für DVDs/Blu Rays und Spiele 




OctoCore schrieb:


> BTW: Hast Du redocneXk inzwischen mal angetestet?



Ne, noch nicht, da ich noch kein lang genügendes Toslink-Kabel habe, was sich aber in den nächsten zwei Tagen ändern sollte


----------



## BloodySuicide (2. März 2009)

Dr. Cox schrieb:


> Nö man umgeht die Soundkarte nicht, für EAX und Spiele wird sie weiterhin genutzt. Gut das kannst du mit deiner Xonar vielleicht nicht ganz nachvollziehen, da dort der Prozessor alles berechnen muss und die hälfte der Effekte dann fehlt. Aber Hauptsache die "super" OPAMPs in den Himmel loben, die dir bei den paar Soundeffekten die eine Xonar in Spielen darstellt nichts bringen. Die Xonar funktioniert da sie keinen eigenen Soundprozessor hat die Onboardsound und mittlerweile sollte inzwischen jeder wissen, dass bei Onboardsound viele Details gar nicht erst dargestellt werden, auch bei Spielen ohne EAX


 
Ich hab ne Xonar und ne Prelude. Digital bleibt digital. Es werden also alle DAC´s und OPAMPs umgangen, auch wenn EAX auf DDL gelegt wird.




Dr. Cox schrieb:


> Sicherlich...
> Kannst du deine abenteurliche Behauptung auch beweisen?


 
Das kannst du auch in einigen Hifi Foren nachlesen (z.Bsp. Headfi). Creative baut auch so eine Karte.





Dr. Cox schrieb:


> Nur weil du keinen Receiver brauchst/hast, heißt das noch lange nicht das andere den nicht für den PC brauchen, schließe doch nicht immer gleich von dir auf andere. Vielleicht nutze ich meinen PC auch für Blu Rays und DVDs, schon einmal darüber nachgedacht?


 
Ich hab nen HTPC und nen Reciever. Das hättest du aber schon lesen können, denn ich habe bereits darauf hingewiesen.


----------



## OctoCore (2. März 2009)

Dr. Cox schrieb:


> Ne, noch nicht, da ich noch kein lang genügendes Toslink-Kabel habe, was sich aber in den nächsten zwei Tagen ändern sollte


Dann kannst du dir den Aufwand auch sparen, dann hast du ja richtiges DDL.
Ausserdem läuft es auf einer X-Fi anscheinend nicht wirklich vernünftig.


----------



## Dr. Cox (2. März 2009)

BloodySuicide schrieb:


> Ich hab ne Xonar und ne Prelude. Digital bleibt digital. Es werden also alle DAC´s und OPAMPs umgangen, auch wenn EAX auf DDL gelegt wird.


 
 Richtig, warum soll ich mich über schlechte OPAMPs der X-Fi aufregen wenn es sogar eine bessere Alternative als eine Prelude gibt? Denn mein Receiver liefert bestimmt eine bessere Qualität als der analoge Ausgang einer Xonar oder Prelude 



BloodySuicide schrieb:


> Das kannst du auch in einigen Hifi Foren nachlesen (z.Bsp. Headfi). Creative baut auch so eine Karte.


 
 Wenn es das tatsächlich geben sollte, dann erst im vierstelligen Bereich und auch hier gibt es AV-Receiver mit THX Ultra 2-Lizenzen. Außerdem könnte man solche Soundkarte nicht zum Spielen oder darstellen von Mehrkanalsound verwenden, was wiederum ein AV-Receiver kann


----------



## BloodySuicide (2. März 2009)

Man kann alles in jeder Preisklasse irgendwo schlagen. Mir ging es nur darum, dass eine SK auch einen 300€ Reciever schlagen kann. Und hier allgemein mit digitalen Lösungen anzukommen is eigentlich mehr als Offtopic, da es hier um die analogen Qualitäten geht. DDL kann auch Onboard, nur ohne EAX 5. Also ein Feature, welches man nicht wirklich braucht, da man Games nicht auf einem 500€ Reciever und nem 2000€ System spielen muss, da Games nie diese Soundqualität erreichen.

Wir sollten langsam damit aufhören.


----------



## Dr. Cox (2. März 2009)

EAX ist ein Feature das man sehr wohl braucht, wer behauptet das EAX sinnlos ist, der hat noch nie mit EAX gespielt. Und dass eine Xonar wie eine Onboardsoundkarte funktioniert und in Spielen die Hälfte an möglichen Effekten weglässt, ist ganz sicher nicht offtopic. Hier geht es um Soundkarten und deren Funktionen allgemein, ob man diese nun analog oder digital anschließt ist in diesem Thread nebensächlich. Denn eine *richtige* Soundkarte mit einem eigenem Soundprozessor arbeitet in Spielen auch bei digitalem Anschluss an einem AV-Receiver, Stichwort EAX


----------



## OctoCore (2. März 2009)

Ich glaube, er meint mit dem überflüssigen Feature "DDL".


----------



## BloodySuicide (2. März 2009)

Ich spiel echt mal auf meine Surroundsystem. Das muss ja echt unglaublich geil sein. Das EAX meiner Prelude reicht mir nicht.
Anscheinden verstehst es nicht ganz. Es wird nirgens entwas "weggelassen"! Onboard kann nur EAX 2, was aber nicht wirklich schlimm ist, da ich es eh nur im HTPC benutzte. Für Gaming PC´s braucht keinen Reciever. Digital bleibt digital. Bei der Xonar wird nix gestrichen, es fehlt einfach nur echtes EAX 5. Die Emulation von EAX funktioniert auf der Xonar recht gut. Ob die Berechnung jetzt nun in der CPU stattfindet oder im Soundprozessor ist völlig egal. Nur die Lastenverteilung ist anders.


Ich finde DDL auch nicht überflüssig. Ich benutzte es selber am HTPC, wenn ich mal ein kleines Spielchen mache. Jedoch brauche ich bei solchen Fun und Partygames kein EAX 5. DDL funktioniert halt auch wunderbar mit Onboard.


Es ist halt eine Frage des Einsatzortes. Für einen Reciver braucht man ein recht teures Soundsystem. Wer spielt jedoch auf einem 1000€+ Soundsystem hauptsächlich? Für 5.1 Sound am PC reicht ein normales Speakersystem oder Kopfhörer, da sonst der Kosten/Nutzen Faktor einfach suboptimal ist, zumindest bei Games. Somit reicht für Games auch eine analoge Karte. wer halt auch gerne Musik hört am PC, der hat auch eine hochwertigere Soundkarte samt Stereoequipment, welches auch beliebig teuer sein kann, denn es ist ja in den meisten Fällen nur für Musik. Mit dieser Aussage gehe ich vom Normalfall und einem gutem Kosten/Nutzen Faktor aus. Was jeder selbst individuell macht, habe ich jetzt nicht berücksichtigt, denn das würde Stunden dauern. Der Kosten/Nutzen Faktor ist dann jedoch oft nicht wirklich gut.

Ich hoffe wir haben uns diesmal verstanden.

Ich hoffe du wirst mit deiner Titanium glücklich. Für mich wäre es keine Karte, selbst für digital.


----------



## Dr. Cox (2. März 2009)

Jeder der von Onboardsound auf eine Creative-Soundkarte umgestiegen ist wird dir sagen können dass er jetzt in Spielen mehr Effekte hört als vorher. da eine Xonar auch nur einen Realtek-Chip besitzt wie jeder Onboardsound auch, ist eine Xonar für mich nur eine Onboardsoundkarte mit besseren DACs und OPAMps, auf einer externen Platine, nicht mehr und nicht weniger. Für Musik und für Filme mag eine Xonar in Ordnung sein, aber für Spiele ist sie defenitiv nichts.



> Problematisch ist die Einschätzung der Soundkarte aus der Sicht eines Spielers, denn leider unterstützt die Asus Xonar D2 den EAX- Standard nur bis zur Version 2.0. Der daraus folgende akustische Unterschied in Spielen, die die fortschrittlicheren Techniken bis EAX 5.0 Advanced HD unterstützen, ist zu deutlich wahrnehmbar und kann das Spielgefühl ebenso deutlich verändern. Ein zweites Manko der Xonar D2 ist die Performance, die sich beim Einschalten der „Environmental Audio Extensions“ ergibt – zumindest dann, wenn man die Karte mit Creatives aktuellem Aufgebot vergleicht. So laufen Spiele unter Einsatz der Karten aus der X-Fi-Serie im Durchschnitt etwa neun Prozent schneller als bei Nutzung der Soundkarte aus dem Hause Asus. Dies mag bei Spielen, bei denen die Bildwiederholraten jenseits von 100 Bildern pro Sekunde liegen, nicht so sehr ins Gewicht fallen. Will man jedoch die maximale Leistung aus seinem Rechner kitzeln, ist die X-Fi-Serie die bessere Wahl.



http://www.computerbase.de/artikel/...onar_d2/10/#abschnitt_eax_unter_windows_vista


Desweiteren habe ich das Gefühl, dass du die Funktion eines AV-Receivers nicht ganz kennst.


----------



## BloodySuicide (2. März 2009)

Anscheinden versteht es nicht ganz. Onboard unterscheidet sich nur bei der analogen Ausgabe von einer Karte. Die Soundberechnung übernimmt bei einer digitalen Lösung der Reciever!! Ein Reciever ist von der DAC Einheit genauso aufgebaut wie eine SK. Die Bauteile sind die selben und es werden auf beiden sogar z.T. die selben Bauteile verwendet (OPAMPs, DACs). Die Größe kommt nur durch die größere Platine, die Anschlüsse, die Verstärkereinheit und die Kühlung zustande. Das macht den Reciever vom Klang her also nicht automatisch besser als eine SK. Es kommt also auf die Komponenten an. Der Reciver hat einfach nur die Vorteile der Verstärkereinheit.
Onboard kann digital nicht schlechter klingen als eine Karte, da beide das Signal nicht beinflussen, sondern nur durchschleifen. Jedes Medium im PC ist nunmal digital. Die X-Fi berechnet nur die EAX Effekte mit in das Signal und gibt sie statt analog dann halt digital aus. Verbesserungen kannst du bis auf das EAX also nicht erfahren. Sie Umwandlung auf analog übernimmt der Reciever.
Analog klingt Onboard bis auf extrem wenige Ausnahmen also immer schlechter als eine SK, denn es fehlt allein an den hochwertigen Komponenten durch den Platzmangel.


Zu dem Zeitpunkt des CB Tests gab es die EAX Emulation für die Xonar´s noch nicht. Der Unterschied ist wirklich in einigen Spielen nicht bzw kaum wahrnehmbar. Für Spiele habe ich ja auch meine Prelude.


----------



## Dr. Cox (2. März 2009)

BloodySuicide schrieb:


> Anscheinden versteht es nicht ganz.
> Onboard unterscheidet sich nur bei der analogen Ausgabe von einer Karte. Die Soundberechnung übernimmt bei einer digitalen Lösung der Reciever!!



Glaubst du etwa, dass ich das nicht weis? 

Was glaubst du denn weshalb ich meinen AV-Receiver lieber digital anschließen will, garantiert nicht weil ich es kaum erwarten kann 10€ für eine Toslink-Kabel auszugeben  



BloodySuicide schrieb:


> Ein Reciever ist von der DAC Einheit genauso aufgebaut wie eine SK. Die Bauteile sind die selben und es werden auf beiden sogar z.T. die selben Bauteile verwendet (OPAMPs, DACs). Die Größe kommt nur durch die größere Platine, die Anschlüsse, die Verstärkereinheit und die Kühlung zustande. Das macht den Reciever vom Klang her also nicht automatisch besser als eine SK. Es kommt also auf die Komponenten an. *Der Reciver hat einfach nur die Vorteile der Verstärkereinheit*.



Manoman, so unglaublich es klingen mag, aber du hast doch gerade tatsächlich herausgefunden wofür man einen AV-Receiver noch nutzen kann. Und jetzt denk noch einmal nach, was ich wohl mit dem AV-Receiver wohl machen werde, na, kommst du darauf?

Ich gebe dir einen Tipp, ich benutze ihn als Verstärker für mein Soundsystem 

Verstehst du denn jetzt weshalb ich einen AV-Receiver habe? 



BloodySuicide schrieb:


> Onboard kann digital nicht schlechter klingen als eine Karte, da beide das Signal nicht beinflussen, sondern nur durchschleifen. Jedes Medium im PC ist nunmal digital. Die X-Fi berechnet nur die EAX Effekte mit in das Signal und gibt sie statt analog dann halt digital aus. Verbesserungen kannst du bis auf das EAX also nicht erfahren. Sie Umwandlung auf analog übernimmt der Reciever.



Fast richtig. Wenn ich eh einen AV-Receiver als Verstärker habe, der eh weitaus besser DACs und OPAMPs als eine X-Fi, Xonar oder Prelude hat, dann ist es doch wohl sinnvoller in digital anstelle von analog anzuschließen. Außerdem profitiere ich so auch noch von der durch das Messmikrofon besseren Boxenkalibrierung des AV-Receivers, die mir so einen besseren Raumklang liefert 



BloodySuicide schrieb:


> Analog klingt Onboard bis auf extrem wenige Ausnahmen also immer schlechter als eine SK, denn es fehlt allein an den hochwertigen Komponenten durch den Platzmangel.



Das ist richtig.



BloodySuicide schrieb:


> Zu dem Zeitpunkt des CB Tests gab es die EAX Emulation für die Xonar´s noch nicht. Der Unterschied ist wirklich in einigen Spielen *nicht* bzw kaum wahrnehmbar. Für Spiele habe ich ja auch meine Prelude.



Das ist falsch, da du mir nicht zu glauben scheinst, empfehle ich dir das hier durchzulesen:




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Quelle: c`t 2009 Heft 3


----------



## BloodySuicide (3. März 2009)

Lies versammt! Ich habe CB geschrieben und nicht CT! Der Bezug war auf deinen Link. Die CT hab ich auch hier liegen.

Außerdem brauchst du nicht irgendwas zu behaupten vonwegen ich habe die Funktion eines Recievers verstanden etc....Du hast behauptet, dass Onboard selbst bei digital schlechter ist als eine X-Fi, und das ist nunmal schlichtweg falsch. Nur diesen Aspekt wollte ich richtigstellen.
Die Denkweisen des Menschen sind unergründlich. Er liest und zieht sich daraus genau dass, was seiner Meinung entspricht und interpretiert es dann zu seiner Meinung dann hinzu. Der Mensch macht ja keine Fehler und behauptet kein Schwachsinn, richtig. Da bemüht man sich deine Falschaussagen zu korrigieren, damit Leute, die kompletter Leihe sind, nicht von deinen Aussagen lernen, und dann wird es einem noch übel genommen. 
Langsam wird mir das zu stupide.


----------



## Dr. Cox (3. März 2009)

BloodySuicide schrieb:


> Lies versammt! Ich habe CB geschrieben und nicht CT! Der Bezug war auf deinen Link. Die CT hab ich auch hier liegen.


 
Ja, ich weiß, aber mir ging es nur darum dir zu zeigen, dass das emulierte EAX 5 der Xonar sich deutlich schlechter anhört als das der X-Fi. Da du etwas davon gesagt hast, dass der Test von Computerbase wohl zu alt sei, habe ich dir einen neuen Test vorgelegt. Somit gibt es also keinen Grund unfreundlich zu werden, oder kannst/willst du trotz mehrer beweisender Quellen nicht einsehen dass das EAX 5 der Xonars eine Mogelpackung ist, die qualitativ nicht mit dem echten EAX von Creative mithalten kann?



BloodySuicide schrieb:


> Außerdem brauchst du nicht irgendwas zu behaupten vonwegen ich habe die Funktion eines Recievers verstanden etc....



Wenn du sie verstanden hast, warum versuchst du mir dann ständig weis zu machen dass ich keinen AV-Receiver benötige?



BloodySuicide schrieb:


> Du hast behauptet, dass Onboard selbst bei digital schlechter ist als eine X-Fi, und das ist nunmal schlichtweg falsch. Nur diesen Aspekt wollte ich richtigstellen.



Er ist ja in Spielen auch schlechter, da er kein EAX 3-5 unterstützt. Vielleicht wäre es auch mal sinnvoll meine Beiträge richtig zu lesen und nicht ständig nur an den Rauschabstand, OPAMPs etc.... zu denken.
Mir geht es nur darum, was eine Soundkart kann und was eine Soundkarte nicht kann. Eine X-Fi kann zB. EAX 3-5 und eine Onboardsoundkarte/Xonar kann das eben nicht. Wenn du jetzt alle Soundkarten digital anschließt ändert das nichts an dieser Tatsche.



BloodySuicide schrieb:


> Die Denkweisen des Menschen sind unergründlich. Er liest und zieht sich daraus genau dass, was seiner Meinung entspricht und interpretiert es dann zu seiner Meinung dann hinzu. Der Mensch macht ja keine Fehler und behauptet kein Schwachsinn, richtig. Da bemüht man sich deine Falschaussagen zu korrigieren, damit Leute, die kompletter Leihe sind, nicht von deinen Aussagen lernen, und dann wird es einem noch übel genommen.
> Langsam wird mir das zu stupide.



Ich lasse das besser mal unkommentiert so stehen, vielleicht fällt dir ja noch selber auf, dass das unsinnig ist, was du da abschließend von dir gegeben hast


----------



## Bullveyr (3. März 2009)

BloodySuicide schrieb:


> Du bist ja was besonderes. Ich wusst das du damit kommst, schon als ich das geschrieben hab
> Sag mal, was hast du eigentlich für einen DAC?


nen Zhaolu D3 DAC

Ich bin es seit meiner Studentenzeit gewohnt mit KH/Headset zu zocken. Wenn ich mal den Drang habe mehr Rums zu haben als der K701 bietet werde ich mir eher nen "Fun-KH" kaufen als Boxen, würde einfach sehr teuer kommen um auf das gleiche Klang-Niveau zu kommen.


----------



## BloodySuicide (3. März 2009)

Ich konnt mir schon denken, dass du einen Zhaolu hast 
Um den Klang des 701 zu haben brauchst du wahrlich Boxen um die 300€+ oder die Magnat Supreme 200, welche selbst 500€ Boxen in den Schatten stellen und nur 120 kosten 
Wo hast du den Zhaolu eigentlich her? Meines Erachtens muss man den ja importieren.



@Cox: Ich werde dir gegenüber keine Kommtentare oder Beiträge mehr ablassen. Das ganze wird mir zu dämlich und kindisch. Du kannst immernoch so kleine Wörte wie "einige" nicht lesen (auf die Sache mit EAX bezogen) und beziehst immernoch alles auf dich. Ich habe nie behauptet, dass du keinen Reciever brauchst. Ich sprach von der Allgemeinheit und nicht von deinem speziellen Fall. Dies habe ich jedoch bereichts geschrieben.


			
				BloodySuicide schrieb:
			
		

> Was jeder selbst individuell macht, habe ich jetzt nicht berücksichtigt, denn das würde Stunden dauern. Der Kosten/Nutzen Faktor ist dann jedoch oft nicht wirklich gut.


So Ende.


----------



## Bullveyr (3. März 2009)

diykits

Ging ziemlich flott, der DAC lag länger beim Zoll als es gedauert hat das Teil nach Ö zu schicken. 

Bei einem DAC kommt man am importieren praktisch nicht vorbei.

PS: ein ziemlich "klobiges" Teil im Vergleich zu meinem Graham Slee Solo KHV.


----------



## Dr. Cox (3. März 2009)

BloodySuicide schrieb:


> @Cox: Ich werde dir gegenüber keine Kommtentare oder Beiträge mehr ablassen. Das ganze wird mir zu dämlich und kindisch. Du kannst immernoch so kleine Wörte wie "einige" nicht lesen (auf die Sache mit EAX bezogen) und beziehst immernoch alles auf dich. Ich habe nie behauptet, dass du keinen Reciever brauchst. Ich sprach von der Allgemeinheit und nicht von deinem speziellen Fall. Dies habe ich jedoch bereichts geschrieben.
> 
> So Ende.



Mag vielleicht sein, dass ich das etwas zu sehr auf mich bezogen habe, aber es kam von deiner Seite ein wenig so herüber, aber wenn du sagst dass es auf die Allgemeinheit bezogen war, dann ist es ja gut 

Das was ich hier jedoch über EAX 5 und die Xonars geschrieben habe sind bewiesene Tatsachen, die du nicht leugnen kannst. Und ich habe hier auch keine Unwahrheiten verbreitet, wie du mir unterstellt hast, ich würde eher sagen, das wir beide, was Onboardsound und digitale Übertragung angeht aneinander vorbeigeredet haben. Du dachtest ich meine die Klangqualität an sich, aber ich meinte eigentlich nur das fehlende EAX 3-5. Insofern war das nichts weiter als ein dummes Mißverständis unsererseits 

Für Musik und DVDs kann man über Toslink eine Onboardsoundkarte natürlich genauso uneingeschränkt nutzen wie eine X-Fi, dort macht das ja auch keinen Unterschied, nur bei Spielen mit EAX sieht das dann wieder anders aus, das war alles auf das ich hinaus wollte.

Das ist also eine ganz einfache Sache, für Musik und DVDs reicht eine digital angeschlossene Onboardsoundakrte aus. Analog würde ich für DVDs und Musik je nach Geschmack eine Xonar oder eine X-Fi empfehlen und für Hifi/Stereo ist die Xonar HDAV 1.3 die beste Wahl.
Für Spiele hingegen kommt derzeit wegen EAX nur eine X-Fi in Frage. Wer jedoch keine Kompromisse eingehen will und einen Verstärker braucht ist mit einem AV-Receiver per Toslink an einer X-Fi Titanium am besten beraten. So hat man EAX und gleichzeitig die besseren OPAMPs wofür sonst eine Auzentech Prelude erforterlich wäre


----------



## BloodySuicide (3. März 2009)

Dann haben wir das ja geklärt. Freut mich  War echt alles ein wenig doof.

Die Prelude ist ja wirklich fast ne kleine Eierlegendewollmilchsau. Laut gerüchten soll sie ja nich ein HDMI Interface bekommen.
Und das mit dem EAX und der Xonar.... es kommt wirklich aufs Spiel an. Mal ist EAX wirklich fast 1:1 und mal ist es wirklich sehr schlecht. Ich habe beides hier und auch beides getestet. Mit den neuen Treibern soll es wohl besser werden.


----------



## Dr. Cox (3. März 2009)

Kann mir da nur vorstellen, dass es bei EAX 2.0 keine großen Unterschiede gibt, aber ab EAX 3-5 werde die logischerweise größer. Man muss ja auch immer bedenken, dass der X-Fi-Chip die Rechenleistung eines P4 mit 3Ghz hat. Aber dadurch das leider die wenigsten Spiele mehr als EAX 2.0 unterstützen kommt es wohl so vor als ob es keine großen Unterschiede gibt. Spiel mal Doom 4 mit dem EAX 4.0 Patch, dort solltest du Unterschiede hören. ich wollte auch zuerst eine X-Fi Prelude kaufen, nur da ich eh einen AV-Receiver habe lohnt das nicht, da kann ich auch eine günstigere Titanium nehmen und dann alles digital übertragen und sollte dabei die gleiche Klangqualität erreichen 

Nur bin ich mir noch nicht so sicher wie groß die Verzögerung durch das enkodieren in DDL sein wird, hoffentlich nicht all zu groß, denn sonst muss ich für Spiele wieder die analogen Ausgänge nutzen 


Edit: Habe meine X-Fi Titanium nun und der Klang über Toslink zum Receiver ist überwältigend, auch in Spielen gibt es bisher keine Verzögerung. Ich werde aber noch mal ein paar Spiele mit EAX testen


----------



## aoegod (5. März 2009)

Die Creative Produkte sind in Spielen weit mehr verbreitet durch EAX 5 das ist wohl das KO Kriterium für die Xonar.


----------



## Stormbringer (6. März 2009)

aoegod schrieb:


> Die Creative Produkte sind in Spielen weit mehr verbreitet durch EAX 5 das ist wohl das KO Kriterium für die Xonar.



warum sollte es? es gibt hier genug leute welche die nase voll von den rumknacksenden creative-karten haben. ich kann auf ein paar effekte verzichten sobald ich störungsfrei musik wiedergeben kann.

so, jetzt bitte aufpassen, eax5 mag ein kriterium sein, ein "k.o.-kriterium" ist es freilich nicht. jeder muss selbst wissen was er mag und was nicht.

ich hab mich entschieden: eine creative-karte kommt mir so schnell nicht wieder ins haus.


----------



## grasshopper0815 (6. März 2009)

Ich bin irgendwann mal von Onboardsound auf ne SB Live! umgestiegen und der Unterschied im Klang war für meinen Geschmack hervorragend. Treiberprobleme hatte ich da nie, weder auf dem A7V KT133, noch auf dem P4SD-VL mit i865PE-Chipsatz. 

Die SB Live! hab ich dann vor 2 Jahren oder so gegen eine X-Fi Xtreme Music getauscht, der Unterschied war deutlich hörbar. Auch hier keine Treiberprobleme, lief alles auf Anhieb wie es sollte.

Besagte X-Fi hab ich nun in meinen neuen Rechner (Vista x64, Rest siehe Sig.) übernommen, die Treiber von der orig. CD installiert und dann die neuesten aus dem Netz aufgespielt. Auch hier keinerlei Probleme.
Da ich sowohl mp3s höre als auch öfter spiele, kommt für mich im Moment nix anderes als ne X-Fi in Frage. Bald kann ich hoffentlich zu dem 2.1-System wieder meinen alten analogen Pioneer-Verstärker samt dicker Boxen anschliessen, dann klingts noch viel besser. 

Edit: Ach ja, für maximalen Musikgenuss benutze ich den aktuellen Winamp mit Otachans ASIO out Plugin: http://otachan.com/out_asio(x64)_071.7z
So umgeht man schön den "tollen" Windows-Soundmixer.


----------



## Dr. Cox (6. März 2009)

Stormbringer schrieb:


> warum sollte es? es gibt hier genug leute welche die nase voll von den rumknacksenden creative-karten haben. ich kann auf ein paar effekte verzichten sobald ich störungsfrei musik wiedergeben kann.



Was für Soundknackser denn? 
Ich hatte eine X-Fi Xtreme Musik welche schon 5 verschiedene Systeme gesehen hat, unter XP und Vista und keine "Knackser" oder dergleichen. Mit der Titanium gibt es bis jetzt auch keine Probleme. Von meinen Freunden, die alle nur X-Fi oder Audigy-Karten haben, abe ich auch noch nie negatives gehört. Und auch vor der X-Fi hatte ich eine Audigy 2ZS und davor eine Audigy Player, welche auch nie Probleme gemacht haben. Mit dem Onboardsound denn ich vorher hatte, hatte ich hingegen fast immer Probleme.


----------



## Stormbringer (8. März 2009)

cox, das hat mich in den wahnsinn getrieben, noch nicht mal der windows-startsound wurde knacksfrei wiedergegeben. zudem waren zu dieser zeit (da wurde gerade von xp auf vista gewechselt) die foren voll mit diesem problem und jeder mistige beta-treiber wurde gerne ausprobiert, nichts hat geholfen. von creative gabs dann ein statement das die mobo-hersteller daran schuld sind... 
ich hab dann mehreres ausprobiert, erst ne prodigy (scheiss treiber), dann eine karte von club3d (scheiss treiber) und zuguterletzt die xonar.
endlich guter sound, brauchbare treiber und kein knacksen. mir als gelegenheitsspieler langt das.


----------



## Dr. Cox (8. März 2009)

Vielleicht lag es ja wirklich am Mainboard, oder du hast die Soundkarte direkt über, oder unter der Grafikkarte plaziert, was auch zu Soundfehlern oder sogar zum Überhitzungstot der Soundkarte führen kann. Ich hatte wie gesagt bisher keine solche Probleme


----------



## quantenslipstream (8. März 2009)

Meine ganzen Creative Soundkarten liefen, bzw. laufen auch sehr gut. Habe keine Probleme mit Treibern oder Knacken.
Dass die Karten bei Hitze Probleme machen, habe ich auch schon mal gelesen und ein Bekannter hat dadurch seine X-Fi gekillt.

Nun, was EAX 5 angeht. Seit den "Games for Windows" ist es eh vorbei mit EAX. Der Kram wird aussterben.


----------



## Dr. Cox (8. März 2009)

quantenslipstream schrieb:


> Meine ganzen Creative Soundkarten liefen, bzw. laufen auch sehr gut. Habe keine Probleme mit Treibern oder Knacken.
> Dass die Karten bei Hitze Probleme machen, habe ich auch schon mal gelesen und ein Bekannter hat dadurch seine X-Fi gekillt.
> 
> Da ist er aber auch selber schuld, denn das sollte man sich schon denken können
> ...


----------



## Olstyle (8. März 2009)

Meine Audigy 2ZS ist vor einer Woche raus geflogen weil sie sich unter Vista X64 SP1 nicht richtig installieren lassen wollte(ich konnte keinen 5.1 Sound einstellen).
"Keine Treiberprobleme" ist für mich anders.

Meine jetzige Prodigy 7.1(bzw. eine gemodete TerraTec) bietet zwar auch noch immer nicht alle Soundverbesserungen, aber wenigstens die Grundfeatures(Widergabe, Aufnahme, Upmixing) verbunden mit einem astreinen Signalverlauf funktionieren.


----------



## Dr. Cox (8. März 2009)

Meine alte Audigy 2ZS läuft im PC eines Kumpels unter Vista64 ohne Probleme. Komischer Fehler den du da hast...


----------



## quantenslipstream (8. März 2009)

Dr. Cox schrieb:


> Da ist er aber auch selber schuld, denn das sollte man sich schon denken können


 
Die Soundkarte war schon immer leicht an der Schmerzgrenze, war sie doch in der Nähe der Grafikkarte untergebracht.
Die neue GraKa war noch heißer und schon flog die X-Fi auseinander. 
Zumindest hat er jetzt einen Grund sich eine neue zu kaufen. 

Wie alt ist die Audigy 2ZS überhaupt?


----------



## Olstyle (8. März 2009)

Vorher lief die auch schon mal(nach zig versuchen), aber nach der Neuinstallation mit geslipstreamten SP1 ging es nicht mehr.
Wahrscheinlich liegt es auch an letzterem, aber das ist für mich keine Entschuldigung.

Wie auch immer, für 16€ hab ich jetzt eine klanglich hörbar bessere Karte und keine Scherereien mehr.


----------



## quantenslipstream (8. März 2009)

Vielleicht hatte die Audigy auch schon einen weg gehabt, kann man ja nie genau wissen.



Olstyle schrieb:


> Wie auch immer, für 16€ hab ich jetzt eine klanglich hörbar bessere Karte und keine Scherereien mehr.


 
Das ist das Entscheidene.


----------



## Dr. Cox (8. März 2009)

Olstyle schrieb:


> Vorher lief die auch schon mal(nach zig versuchen), aber nach der Neuinstallation mit geslipstreamten SP1 ging es nicht mehr.
> Wahrscheinlich liegt es auch an letzterem, aber das ist für mich keine Entschuldigung.
> 
> Wie auch immer, für 16€ hab ich jetzt eine klanglich hörbar bessere Karte und keine Scherereien mehr.



Die meisten Probleme mit Soundkarten kommen von Windoof. Bei Musik wirst du jetzt bestimmt einen minimal besseren Klang haben, dafür hast du bei Spielen einen Rückschritt gemacht. Man macht halt fast immer Kompromisse, es seih denn man macht es so wie ich 

*@quantenslipstream: *Die Audigy 2ZS habe ich Anfang 2004 gekauft.


----------



## Stormbringer (8. März 2009)

interessanterweise wurde es mit späteren treibern durchaus besser, ging aber nie ganz weg... und creative sagt es liegt am board (hatte damals ein x38 maximus formula). 

ps: die audigy hat bei mir ebenfalls nie probleme gemacht... nur der x-schro... äh... die x-fi.


----------



## Dr. Cox (8. März 2009)

Vielleicht haben die von Creative ja auch wirklich recht gehabt und es lag am Mainboard. Der Support dauert bei Creative zwar etwas länger per mail, aber dafür ist dieser durchaus kompetent. Was hast du denn jetzt für ein Mainboard?


----------



## Olstyle (9. März 2009)

Um mal zum Thema zurück zu kommen eine Kleinigkeit an den Xonars welche ich gerne auch bei anderen Sokas sehen würde:
Die Karten haben Relais welche dafür sorgen dass nur bei geladenem Treiber die Leitungen zu den Ausgabegräten "offen" sind. Dadurch erspart man sich jedes(für die Lautsprecher auch nicht ganz ungefährliche) knacken und krachen beim ein- und ausschalten. 

Meine neue Karte ist in dem Punkt dagegen besonders schlimm, die haut mir jedes mal den Sub um die Ohren kurz bevor der Strom weg geht und die Audigy war auch nicht viel besser.


----------



## Dr. Cox (9. März 2009)

Olstyle schrieb:


> Meine neue Karte ist in dem Punkt dagegen besonders schlimm, die haut mir jedes mal den Sub um die Ohren kurz bevor der Strom weg geht und die Audigy war auch nicht viel besser.



Meine alte X-Fi Xtreme Musik hat beim Ausschalten auch nicht geknackt. Wie es jetzt bei der Titanium aussieht weis ich allerdings nicht, da ich jetzt den digitalen Ausgang nutze.

Dann musst du dein Soundsystem auschalten bevor du  den PC herunterfährst. Ich habe mir das seit der Audigy und Audigy 2ZS auch angewöhnt, da sie auch bei mir beim Ein und Ausschalten des PCs  geknackt hat


----------



## Stormbringer (10. März 2009)

Dr. Cox schrieb:


> Vielleicht haben die von Creative ja auch wirklich recht gehabt und es lag am Mainboard. Der Support dauert bei Creative zwar etwas länger per mail, aber dafür ist dieser durchaus kompetent. Was hast du denn jetzt für ein Mainboard?



P5Q-EM.
hatte die x-fi auch auf zwei boards laufen, war sowohl auf dem x38 als auch auf nem alten s939 board kein vergnügen.

und nein, als kompetent kann ich den support nicht wirklich beschreiben. ähnliche schlecht wie bei asus (nach meiner subjektiven unmaßstäblichen meinung).

ich wette auch das es nicht am board gelegen hat, das war nur eine dumme ausrede um keine weiteren kosten zu produzieren. die karte ging dann übrigens in die rma und ich hab sie anschließend direkt weiterverkauft.
vielleicht hatten sie ja wirklich eine komplette serie produziert welche damals einfach schlampig war - und inzwischen haben sie es in den griff bekommen. sicher nicht auszuschließen, verarscht fühlt man sich als opfer trotzdem.


----------



## Dr. Cox (10. März 2009)

Tut mir leid für dich, aber das was du da beschreibst ist eher die Ausnahme als die Regel. Soundkarten gehen in der Regel fast gar nicht kaputt im Gegensatz zu Grafikkarten, Mainboards, etc...

Dass es unter Vista anfänglich Treiberprobleme gab ist auch nicht Creatives alleinige Schuld. Wenn man sich mit die Problematik etwas genauer befasst, dann wird einem schnell klar das Microsoft mit seinem erst kurz vor Release von Vista geändertem Soundtreibermodel, den Großteil der Schuld an der Treibermiesere trägt. Aus diesem Grund habe ich mit dem Kauf von Vista solange gewartet bis es eine Lösung für das von Microsoft geschaffene Problem gab 

Die Xonars sind ohne Frage auch keine schlechten Soundkarte, nur wer einmal EAX 5.0 Advanced HD über ein gutes 7.1-System gehört hat, der möchte darauf eben nicht mehr verzichten


----------



## OctoCore (10. März 2009)

EAX Advanced HD ist ja ganz nett, auch noch in der 4.0 Version (mehr kann meine Karte eh nicht), aber der Killer-Grund, warum ich mich nicht von Karten mit EMU-Chip lösen kann, ist eigentlich ein anderer: Das sind die einzigen erschwinglichen Karten, die noch einen einigermaßen ordentlichen MIDI-Synthesizer an Bord haben. Die alten MIDI-Dateien, die ich noch gebunkert habe, hören sich damit wirklich gut an, wenn der richtige Soundfont geladen ist.


----------



## Dr. Cox (10. März 2009)

Hey OctoCore, jetzt wo DDL bei mir mit der Titanium ohne Probleme funktioniert, kannst du dir doch eine X-Fi Titanium kaufen. 
Ich habe meine X-Fi Titanium (Retail) für 69€ bei Amazon bekommen


----------



## OctoCore (10. März 2009)

Ja, werde ich wohl auch irgendwann machen, aber das eilt nicht. Ist ja nicht so, dass ich irgendwie unter Druck stehe.  Aber ich bereite mich schon mal vor, ich habe die Platinenbestückung studiert und meine Lötstation abgestaubt.


----------



## Dr. Cox (10. März 2009)

Hört sich irgendwie ziemlich böse an  

Was hast du denn mit dem Lötkolben vor?


----------



## OctoCore (10. März 2009)

Mal sehen, was mir so einfällt. Ein elektrischer S/PDIF-Ausgang wäre nett. Je nach dem, wie die Karte mit meinem 300 Ohm-KH zurecht kommt, wäre es interessant, den Ausgang ein wenig aufzuhübschen..


----------



## Dr. Cox (10. März 2009)

Ohja, ich würde meine Titanium auch lieber per koaxialem Digitalkabel anschließen, nur bringt es jetzt nichts mehr, da ich schon 30€ für ein Toslink-Kabel ausgegeben habe


----------



## OctoCore (10. März 2009)

Ich will einfach nur flexibel bleiben. Ein optischer Eingang wäre am Receiver noch frei. Die Audigy hat auch TOS-Link und Coax, also totale Wahlfreiheit.


----------



## > Devil-X < (10. August 2009)

Der Thread befindet sich übrigens im HowTo, der ist zu schade, um im Forum unterzugehen...


----------



## a_fire_inside_1988 (10. August 2009)

Vielen vielen dank dafür! Es ist nur ein paar tage her, dass ich den geuscht hatte weil ich wissen wollte, was der Sound-Chip auf der Xonar denn eigentlich für einer ist. ^^


----------



## Dr.House (10. August 2009)

Brauchst du die genaue Bezeichnung von dem Chip der Xonar ? Hab die PCI-E Version.

"AV100- Asus HD Audio Processing Unit
MMT3C.10-0815-GS
UYD1A1B"


----------



## a_fire_inside_1988 (10. August 2009)

danke ^^ hab die Bezeichnung schon gefunden, dass es ein AV100 ist wusste ich schon, aber der AV100 ist "nur" ein umgelabelter CMedia-Chip. Hatte ich für ne Linux-Installation gebraucht ^^


----------



## v3rtex (10. August 2009)

Ach, dass es den Thread auch noch gibt 

Da hab ich die nächsten Tage wieder was zu tun .....


----------



## Dr.House (10. August 2009)

Keine Ahnung was das für nen Chip ist, hauptsache der Ton ist geil...


----------



## Olstyle (11. August 2009)

Das Ding schimpft(e) sich Oxygen HD und war Grundlage einer ganzen Reihe vielversprechender Karten(unter anderem auch von Auzentech) bis Asus den Bestand einfach mal komplett aufgekauft hat.

Jetzt hat Asus plötzlich einen "Privatchip" und Creatives Stärke, den X-FI, gibts bei mehreren Herstellern. Verrückte Welt.


----------



## Dr.House (11. August 2009)

Kenne mich da net so aus mit der Soundtechnik, weil man da nix übertakten kann.  Für sowas muss ich mich auf die Meinung der Anderen verlassen. 

Wollte nur wissen ob der Unterschied zum Onboard wirklich hörbar ist und ist wirklich wahr.


----------

